# White Pass & Yukon Route



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

,
Earlier this year, we took a cruise up the west coast from Vancouver to Skagway, then took a ride on the White Pass & Yukon Route; a railway built to accomodate the Yukon gold rush, about 1898. 

Here is a link to the site...http://wpyr.com/excursions/train-excursions/white-pass-summit-excursion/#tab-video_tab

Scroll down the page and press the "video" button for a 13 min tour.


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

..............


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice time.:thumbsup:

I like the old passenger cars, too bad they don't have an old steam locomotive to pull them. 
The engines they have look odd pulling them, your picture the next to the last one, what kind of engines are they?

See any moose on the trip?


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

...
Hi Ed

Actually they do have a couple of steam engines. #73 was warming up as we left.

...







.
.
Dont know much about those engines pulling our train. Built by GE between '54 and '70.
Heres a quote from their info....

. _*"The WP&YR rail fleet consists of 20 diesel-electric locomotives, 70 restored and replica parlor cars and two steam locomotives.
The diesel-electric locomotives are General Electric units dating back to the 1950’s and ALCO units from the 1960’s. The pride of the fleet is Engine #73, a fully restored 1947 Baldwin 2-8-2 Mikado class steam locomotive and was joined in 2005 by No.69, a Baldwin 2-8-0 built for WP&YR in 1907.
The WP&YR parlor cars are named after lakes and rivers in Alaska, Yukon and British Columbia and are on average 49 years old. The oldest car, Lake Emerald, was built in 1883."*_

...Nope....no moose. But I did catch this fellow by the side of the track!
.
.


----------

